# Mann Lake Extractor



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Mann Lake did just the opposite of Brushy Mt. , instead of raising there price 300.00 they dropped the price 300.00 in store only , marketing at work , and a good chance to save some money . I don't hear much feedback on Mann L. extractors does anyone have one of the newer models that could shed some light on there quality . The tank is made with 26 ga. stainless which is lighter than the other top brands but other than that I don't see much difference , holds 18 mediums or 9 deeps all spaced evenly ( radially ) .


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Extractor sale*

Note that if you choose to do an in-person pickup/purchase, Brushy Mtn offers 10% discount on everything you buy as a reward for visiting the store(s). Its on page 4 of the 2015 catalog.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Mann Lake Extractor sale*

i bought a mann lake 18/9 in 2011 after using one belonging to a friend. i have no complaints whatsoever with it. the gauge of the steel seems more than adequate, and were it any heavier i feel that would make it harder to move in and out of the garage for cleaning.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Mann Lake Extractor sale*

Based on their on-line catalogs, brushy mountain and mann lake's 18 frame motorized extractors are priced the same ($1,295).

If brushy mountain went up $300, and mann lake went down $300, my god. That means mann lake was offering a product at $1,595 when brushy mountain was offering it at $995.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Mann Lake Extractor sale*

Your not going to see it online , its a in store special only , they sent me the flyer in the mail because I am on there mailing list . I see they also are offering 11 % off there entire site online only March 5 -8 , and then the up to 40 % off in-store special which is where the extractor comes in for the same dates . Its all part of there March madness sale .Brushy was 995.00 and now are 1295.00 - Mann lake was 1295.00 and now is 995.00 .


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Squarepeg , hows the motor sound , is it quiet and smooth its looks like it might be worm gear into a bevel gear hard to tell from the pic , is it dc or ac , how about the variable speed control is it nice and smooth with the motor having plenty of power .


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

it runs on 120 household ac shinbone. motor is very quiet, smooth, and governed. i don't know that much about the gearbox but i assume its for reduction. more than enough power, i rarely crank it up past 33% and never over 50%. there is a ball bearing at the bottom of the axel that gets a dab of food grade grease at the beginning of the season and that's all i have had to do with it. everything on it is well made. i've got a concrete floor in the garage that i anchor the legs to with lag bolts. mann lake has been my supplier for pretty much everything and their customer service has been excellent.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

While that Mann Lake extractor plugs into 120 VAC household outlets, the giveaway to the motor type is here: 



> 90 volt, gear driven motor with a max. output of 320 RPM
> 
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page111.html


90 volts is a very common voltage rating for DC motors. IMO it is very likely there is control/conversion circuitry in the box attached to the motor to convert the AC to DC to drive the 90 volt DC motor, and that makes it simpler to offer _electrical_ variable speed from a knob (rather than a _mechanical _variable speed arrangement).


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

10-4 rader, i also see now that it was laketrout posing the question instead of shinbone, my apologies.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info squarepeg , sounds like a good extractor and a good deal at 300.00 off . I've been looking for about 2 years now for a good used one and there either 1,000 miles away or as much as a new one . 

The online price might change at Mann lake when the special starts not sure it might be a store sale only .


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

agreed that's a good price, less than what i paid in '11. i have no regrets with mine.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I got the flier in the mail, just saw it today. So yeah, it is in store only.

Too bad. I've been in the market for an upgrade on my extractor, but like laketrout they are either too far away, just as much as a new one, or a piece of rusted junk. I'd execute on Mann Lake's sale item, if they offered shipping on it. Not exactly a store within easy driving distance.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Specialkayme said:


> I got the flier in the mail, just saw it today. So yeah, it is in store only.


Anybody you know close by who could pick it up for you?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

snl said:


> Anybody you know close by who could pick it up for you?


Not really. But even if I did, shipping from PA (the closest store) would end up running me about $200.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I was close to mann lake today so I thought I'd take a look at the 9/18 HH215 , very nice looking unit , plenty of room to place frames in and out seems like the steel is heavy enough other manufactures like to use the 26 ga against them but why does it need to be any heavier , they went to a steel basket as I believe they were plastic similar to brushy mt .The warranty could be a bit longer they only offer a 1 yr. but chances are nothing will go wrong for quite a few years , hard to find anything wrong with it especially for the sale price !! Anyone have anything else they can add probably pick one up this weekend .


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought in 2013 and have no complaints. Runs smooth and makes very little noise. I bolt mine down to a half sheet of 3/4 in. plywood.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like mann lake knocked the 11% march madness off the 18/9 extractor for online purchase , you save around 142.00 .

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HH-215.html

Not sure why but depending how I went on there site , whether through a search or not the sale price wasn't shown , but here it is .


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

We bought the Mann Lake 9/18 and used it for the first time last spring. We are very happy with it. It's quiet, and does a good job spinning honey out of the frames. What we have found works well for us, turn it up to about 25% for 2 or 3 minutes, then up to 50% for another 4 minutes or so, then up to almost full speed for a minute or two, job done and there's around 50lb of honey in the bucket. Once we got our process streamlined a bit, we were able to do 4 loads an hour without working to hard, which was a big step up from using a small 2 frame extractor in years gone past.

Here's what it looks like, just before turning on with the first load of frames in it.



When ours came out of the shipping box, it was already bolted to a half sheet of 1/4 inch ply, and tho I thought of bolting it to something more solid, there hasn't been a need so far.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Grozzie looks really good , how are you moving it around , they say shipping weight is 300LBS. they don't list the actual weight , sounds heavy to me . Some have reported putting it on castors which would make it easy to move and also they have claimed it will stay in one place .


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

it's nowhere near 300 lbs lt. less than 100 i bet. if i have a helper the two of us can easily carry it out of the garage to the yard for rinsing. if i am by myself i lay a blanket in a wheelbarrow, set the wheelbarrow on it's nose right next to the extractor, and just tilt the whole works back.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah it surprised me when mann lake said shipping weight was 300 pds. , did you mount yours on plywood , I like the idea of castors for moving it around but am skeptical that it will work when extracting .


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

mine came crated up pretty good and was on a small pallet. with the crate and pallet it could very well push 300. i sunk lag bolt anchors into my concrete floor and bolt it down. it's not always possible to get it perfectly balanced and i would predict it would want to walk if on casters. mounting on plywood is an option, but i like to take it outside to clean and it's easier just to bolt to the floor.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

squarepeg said:


> I sunk lag bolt anchors into my concrete floor and bolt it down. it's not always possible to get it perfectly balanced and i would predict it would want to walk if on casters.


Did the same with my ML. I slip the casters on it when I'm ready to clean and store...... Just takes a minute or two with wing nuts on the casters.....


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

laketrout said:


> Grozzie looks really good , how are you moving it around , they say shipping weight is 300LBS. they don't list the actual weight , sounds heavy to me . Some have reported putting it on castors which would make it easy to move and also they have claimed it will stay in one place .


I've never weighed it, but nowhere near 300lbs. Ours was bolted to a very thin ply base in the shipping box, and we just left it on that. To move, just slide the ply, it moves fine. For cleaning we drag it outside, then drag it back and into a corner in the garage by pulling on the ply. I'm not so sure about having it on casters, pretty much every load is at least slightly out of balance when you start it up, hence the low speed start. I just crank it up till it's threatening to start walking which is usually about 25% speed. We let it spin till it's smoothed out, then crank up more. We thought about bolting to the floor, or a heavier palette, but both options would make cleaning much more difficult, and this setup works.


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

Just ordered mine yesterday and it was indeed $142 off. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

if you run 110 volts [nominal 120] thru a bridge rectifier you get [ nominal] 90 volts dc . there is no voltage reduction except resistance. there are a number of ways to drop ac voltage. the only good way to drop dc voltage is to convert it to heat in a rheostat, so almost always the voltage is dropped before converting it to dc. in a variable dc motor control set up.


----------

